# Do-217E-4 question



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all, 

After the P-40 is finished I want to enter a Dornier Do-217 E-4 to the heavy hitters GB. The instructions say "Grey" for the cockpit but, is it RLM 02 or RLM 66?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2009)

I vote 66


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 26, 2009)

You coulda just stuck this question in your thread for the Dornier Harrison ( when you decide to do it)

Sorry I can't help


----------



## A4K (Nov 27, 2009)

Being an E-series, instinct says RLM 02, but I couldn't say for sure, sorry...


----------



## stona (Nov 27, 2009)

A4K said:


> Being an E-series, instinct says RLM 02, but I couldn't say for sure, sorry...



I don't think anyone can say for sure! I believe that this aircraft entered production in 1940. RLM 66 was certainly appearing in cockpits at this time though not "officially" for another year. I would go with RLM 66, but there probably isn't a right or wrong here, unless you can find a photograph of your aircraft or one close to it in a production series.
Our German friends were not as efficient at following RLM directives as stereotypes would have us believe, as evidenced by the streams of directives that the RLM felt obliged to issue throughout the war. Instructions on everything from what lacquers to apply to how they should be applied, even how various finishes should be cleaned and with what! The guys in the shops clearly weren't adhereing too closely to their directives and needed "reminders".
You will find many photos of quite glossy, obviously polished Luftwaffe machines. The pilots wanted every ounce of speed they could get. An RLM inspector would have heart failiure at this ruination of their matt finish. The RLM issued orders specifically prohibiting this kind of polishing. Did it stop it? I don't think so.
A case of "I just wasn't following orders"
Steve


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Steve, Andy, and Evan ! I will go 66 then


----------

